# Alternative cultist models ?



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

With out quoting the codex, chaos cultists can come from any back ground so yeah people always think the have to be human.
Well what's everyone think on using other species such as orks, KrootCarnivore and other types ? 
Kind of just wanted people opinion, I want to make up more cultist with out falling into the trap of a generic looking army. I play word brearers at the moment.
Cheers guys


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been toying with the idea of using Beastmen.. But Kroot could be fun as well.


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah I looked at the battalion box you could make 40 cultists for £60 well then get bases and a few auto pistols of eBay or kroot arms if you wanted a auto gun alternative. Just getting hold of parts can be a bitch


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Warpangel said:


> Yeah I looked at the battalion box you could make 40 cultists for £60 well then get bases and a few auto pistols of eBay or kroot arms if you wanted a auto gun alternative. Just getting hold of parts can be a bitch


Yep, I have been building cultists from a pile of sorces, I think the Empire Free-Company kit is the best, but I am sure I will use many in my slow development of my army. I will be using Scions this month to make some command guys.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

beastman, chaos marauders, catachans makes for good stuff when mixed together...also other games company make some ragtag troops that can be useful. getting a bit out of topic i've successfully used cultists to represent "punk" Gue'vesa'la in a tau army, using kroot rules :laugh:


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Various models make great cultists. As said above beastmen are good as they have relatively open poses, so using additional spare weaponry from other sprues converts them to 40k easy enough.
Equally going for ones like Undead Zombie models can be a good one for Nurgle themed zombies for Typhus or Necro to run around with, or even just as the shambling horde they are.
Personal favorites are the old Necromunda models as you have various builds for them, and ones like Ratskins do look a bit chaosy backwater guys who are part of some cult who worship a giant rat daemon and wear the pelts.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

It really depends on what style you're going for.
Kroot weapon are nice additions, but I wouldn't base the entire models on Kroot.

I always imagined cultists to live in the bellows of Chaos ships where they have their own gang wars and their own types of gear, based on their origins. I can see one or two guys in mostly Cadian armour whilst the others have hardly any armour and just pistols. Maybe a cultist leader in Carapace armour with an actual boltgun if his Astartes superiors allow it.

That said, throw some Cadian, Catachan, Empire Flagallants, Chaos Marauders and Sister of Battle Repentia models plus a tonne of Chaos bits in the mix and you can get a fairly decent warband of zealous, Chaos-worshipping madmen.

Alternatively, I imagine the new Harlequins can be used for Slaanesh, Zombies for Nurgle and Beastmen for Tzeentch .


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

My cultists are a mix of Catachans, Cadians, Beastman Ungors, and Empire Flagellants, personally.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm still looking for models to make my female chaos cultists. There is nothing quite like the idea of a bunch of drugged up female gangers taking on space marines.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

LukeValantine said:


> I'm still looking for models to make my female chaos cultists. There is nothing quite like the idea of a bunch of drugged up female gangers taking on space marines.


If you can find old escher models from necromunda they would work well.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://www.ragingheroes.com might have some stuff you would like, especially female based.


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

Some cracking ideas since I run word bearers I would like some mutated cultists to go along with a my of daemonic looking CSMs has anyone tried the FORSAKEN box ? I'm thinking they will be an easy convert too


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Decided on getting these to make my cultists (Chem dog traitor guard). http://victoriaminiatures.highwire.com/product/arcadian-rifles-squad-female
http://www.ragingheroes.com/collections/si-fi/products/one-shot-blondie-jb


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Not that I've played fuckall in years but I have about 40 "cultists" from the old editions of Target Games Warzone. The Dark Legion's undead legionnaires are perfect. 

There is a new version which seems excellent but I haven't picked any up, intervening responsibilities and all that.

New Undead Legionnaires from Prodos Games.


Back in Warzone's first edition there were types of Legionnaires based on which Dark Apostle they served: 
-  Undead Legionnaires (Algeroth: apostle of war and dark technology),

- Screaming Legionnaires (Muawije: apostle of madness),

- Blessed Legionnaires (Demnogonis: apostle of disease and plague), 

- and Heretic Legionnaires (Semai: apostle of spite and betrayal).

There was also a fifth dark apostle named Illian, mistress of the void. She was more about darkness and sorcery. 

Check out the old range at Prince August, they're cool if a little dated.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Mantic have some good alternatives if you are on a budget:-

http://www.manticgames.com/mantic-s...alypse/product/plague-zombies-20-figures.html
http://www.manticgames.com/mantic-s.../corporation-veterans-section-10-figures.html


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I used a combination of parts from fantasy zombies, marauders, orks, standard guardsmen, empire flagellants, the chaos mutation sprue and parts of the chaos spawn kits to make many and varied chaos mutants and cultists. The only thing from those kits I did not use were the ork heads. They just don't belong. But an ork with a converted zombie head works very well.


----------



## otasolgryn (May 31, 2014)

there are just about infinite mainiature companies that make mini's that are great as cultists.

here is a page with a number of them:

http://www.comixininos.com/ciencia-ficcion/por-banda/babes.html

or in general post apocalyptic mini's are often great.

from same source

http://www.comixininos.com/ciencia-ficcion/por-banda/calvos.html


or the renegade sets from FW, they are also awesome


----------

